# Wine barrel chips



## emtee (Dec 12, 2007)

OK, so I have a couple bags of wine barrel chips. Don't know why, but I bought em anyway. What the heck do I do with em now? Anyone ever used these chips? I've used the Jack Daniels chips, but never the wine.


----------



## richtee (Dec 12, 2007)

Guess I'd put 'em in the smoker. Heh. Might want to damp 'em up a bit, probably way dry. And don't use 'em for a prime rib. Yet. Do a fatty, it's cheap!


----------

